
Crudman: A Homemade Walkman-Based Synthesizer - subnaught
http://crudlabs.org/
======
acomjean
For those who don't know what a Mellotron is, it was an old synthesizer that
literally played a piece of tape of a sound when you hit the key. One piece of
tape per key.

This new one is interesting, but as someone who lived through the magnetic
tape era, I can't get away from them fast enough.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mellotron](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mellotron)

~~~
Vexs
Huh, that's pretty cool actually; I've never heard of that. I love early
synths, there's some wonderfully convoluted systems.

------
gtani
This was pretty entertaining, altho i always like to see a simple graphic
laying out oscillators, LFOs, filters/effects or routing matrix or whatever.

my weak tl;dr, updating the mellotron with everything that musician/hacker
knows about MIDI, samplers, sequencers and Eurorack modules.

________

(also recommended, the thread yesterday about MIDI piano looper:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10149025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10149025)

____________

also fun, reading about frippertronics, how the flanger effect came to be, and
Pink floyd's tape effects

[http://www.kitrae.net/music/Music_mp3_DSOTM.html](http://www.kitrae.net/music/Music_mp3_DSOTM.html)
(you can google the first 2

~~~
vortico
I don't think there are any oscillators, LFOs, filters, whatever, unless
you're talking about the synthesizer used to pre-record the tapes.

